# Bear Hunt available



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was scheduled to do a bear hunt this next week with a friend and things fell through with him. So I am either not going to go, go alone, or if one of you is interested you can join me.

There is a cabin with hot shower and every thing needed to sleep and cook. It sits on a lake that has alantic salmon running right now boat and equipment, 15 baits are being tended daily, Stands are set up on each bait, trapping a bear is leagal, and lobster is 3.50 a pound now and droping.

All this for the price of a thank you. And of course fuel, food, and licensess.

PM me if you are interested.

oh...this is in North East Maine and goose season just opened.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow... Wish I could make the trip. How much are the licenses and estimated fuel cost. Prolly should list dates too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I was schduled to leave on Saturday...however I can go just about any time if someone pipes up.

So...from today till end of October.

Licenses I think runs about 350 ? Fuel ? I have a diesel truck and guessed it would be about 450.00 round trip.

I am also purchasing a flying goose decoy to give to the guy setting this up...300.00 so I would expect a half on that too.

This is about a 1500.00 guided type hunt and you would still have those other expenses.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats a real shame Brian I hope someone can find the time and cash to go with you, I would love too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...this is one of those trips you dream of and its free !

This guys owns a thriving sea food company in Maine. On top of that he helps others, in this case he is helping a blue berry farmer that needs some bears thinned out, and I get to do it







.

I wish either one of you two or someone else could go. It is a great gift. I would guess a trip like this to be worth about $ 2000.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yeah...this is one of those trips you dream of and its free !
> 
> This guys owns a thriving sea food company in Maine. On top of that he helps others, in this case he is helping a blue berry farmer that needs some bears thinned out, and I get to do it
> 
> ...


It doesn't sound that free to me Brian!?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow Brian, thanks for the generous offer to everyone. Wish I had the physical stamina to go. Would LOVE to. Best of luck buddy !!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Awww man! That sounds like a dream! If i wasnt on the opposite end of the country then I would have loved to take you up on that deal!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I hope someone is interested. If not, kinda like a friend of a friend who sent back in his moose lottery license for Maine cause he could not find a reasonable priced guide.

I think I would have gone regardless !

Matt...I did not understand your comment about not being free ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well all thats missing is the cost of a guide everything else still stands. Sorry Brian its not a put down or anything just an Englishman's view. Free means to cost nothing.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh again I see I did not state it clearly.

There is NO guide cost, he is doing that for free. I was just trying to share what it might cost if you hired a guide for a simular hunt.

The only cost for the trip are these...First you would have to pay to get there, drive, fly, or walk. Second, you need to provide your own food. Third you would need to buy your licenses.

Everything else is covered and no charge.

Doug is setting up the baits, offering his cabin for lodging, has high seats in place, offering to take us on a hound hunt if we want, has a four wheeler, has a walk in cooler to hang the meat in, has a processing area, hmm...oh, has boat with fishing equipment at the dock located at the cabin, um...fairly free trip.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No Brian. You said there's no cost for a guide, I understand everything, its a wonderful sounding trip but its not totally free there are still costs. Never mind. I hope someone will come with you and that you bag youself a bear!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh, I understand your thoughts now.


----------

